# Cubing goals for the Summer!



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

I guess Summer is depending on where you live (sorry Ozzies!), but basically I'm wondering what people are planning to really get nailed over the Summer Months.

I, being a noob who has been without a cube for a while, am planning on attacking the full OLL with new vigour, and working on weaving a few nice sexy algs into my F2L.

Hoping to bring my shockingly bad average (around 50 seconds, but after this time away from the cube, god knows what it is now) down to something near 30 seconds, maybe even lower, with a bit of persistence.

So feel free to open the flood gates and let me know your plans guys 

PS any advice on some well recomended F2L algs to learn would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2011)

Full OLL + F2L algs at 50 seconds average? You should spend that time just straight up practicing.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 20, 2011)

Me want Consistent Sub 3 2x2 averages before NZ Champs

And to learn Full PLL


----------



## Andreaillest (May 20, 2011)

Full OLL possibly. I really don't know since I only get three weeks.


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

FULL OLL!


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2011)

-CLL/Anti-CLL
-Learn LSE for Roux
-Sub 15
-Sub 30 OH
-Sub 2 BLD
-A decent 100% Multi-BLD (At least 5/5)
-Get a new 4x4...Practice it.


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

I need to get sub 15 3x3 and sub 25 OH...
It won't happen though.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (May 20, 2011)

Full PLL and Sub 30 averages


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 20, 2011)

Sub-17 consistently on 3x3 and sub-25 on square-1 (just learned )


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

Full OLL
Full CLL
Sub 15 3x3
Sub 3.5 2x2
Sub 1 4x4
Sub 2 5x5
Sub 5 pyraminx
Sub 40 square 1
Learn blind
Sub 40 FMS


----------



## masteranders1 (May 20, 2011)

Hmmm...

Probably sub15 on regular 3x3 and to learn BLD. I'd like to average at least around 5 minutes on BLD. If possible, sub1 on 4x4, I average 1:15-1:20, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 20, 2011)

Sub-15 with L2Lk.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

Probably Optimise my LSE (Don't know if what I am doing is right...)
Hopefully go to Nats.
Get into some BLD
Get faster on 3x3 no specific goal, just normal improvement.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 20, 2011)

sub 15 on 3x3 and learn 2 look OLL and full PLL (only know 4 OLLs and like 9 or 10 PLL right now, averaging around 30s with about 10-20 sec f2ls)


----------



## Sharon (May 20, 2011)

Sub-50 on 3x3 I'm averaging 1:40 at the moment, but it's because I lose time with my cross. It takes me 12 seconds to make it XD
Learn F2L


----------



## Nestor (May 20, 2011)

Sub 18 avg (22" currently)
Full OLL (36/54)
Sub 2 all PLLs (10/21)

Buy lots new puzzles.


----------



## Anthony (May 20, 2011)

Not to waste my summer practicing all the time, but still go into Nats as a contender for podium in 2 and 3.


----------



## RaresB (May 20, 2011)

Sub 15 3x3 (currently 16) sub 4 2x2 (currently 5) sube 30 oh (currently 36) learn bld, learn CLL, finish OLL already 2/3 rss done finally pick up my 4x4 for the first time and sub 2


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

Anthony said:


> go into Nats as a contender for podium in 2 and 3


 
I'd like to do this as well. My competition nerves are almost gone now and I'll have lots of time over the summer to practice.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 20, 2011)

sub-5 2x2 average 
at least sub 17 3x3 average (I can now turn full speed with no popping)
sub- 1:20 4x4 average
sub-35 OH average
Go to a comp if possible.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 20, 2011)

Consistently sub-4 2x2
Consistently sub-15 3x3
Consistently sub-1:10 4x4
Suck less at big cubes
Consistently sub-30 Square-1
Consistently sub-9 Pyraminx
Consistently sub-2 Megaminx
Consistently sub-15 Clock

All before US Nationals in August...


----------



## uberCuber (May 20, 2011)

Write a math textbook.

owait this was supposed to be cubing goals

learn ridiculous amounts of F2L-related tricks. Get sub-12 avg on 3x3.
idfc about anything else at all right now so its kinda hard to set goals for other stuff atm.


----------



## Bubitrek (May 20, 2011)

2x2: sub-4
3x3: sub-11
Bld: sub-3min
OH: sub-20


----------



## mitch1234 (May 20, 2011)

2x2: cll maybe eg
3x3: oll and sub 15 avg
4x4 get an x-cube and sub 1 avg
5x5 sub 1:50 avg
6x6 get a dayan once they come out and get sub 4
7x7 meh no point 
megaminx sub 2
pryaminx sub 7 avg
magic sub 1 avg
master magic sub 3 avg


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 20, 2011)

Looking forward to winter and skiing. Would love to get a video of Faz solving a cube whilst skiing just for something different.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2011)

1st or 2nd place for 2x2 at Nats, and top 5 for 3x3.


----------



## timeless (May 20, 2011)

full oll
bld memo + letters
sub 20 3x3


----------



## tx789 (May 20, 2011)

Sub 20 before NZ Champs (It's going to be Winter)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 20, 2011)

Sub-20

That has been my goal forever!!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 20, 2011)

sub 15.


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2011)

Sub-15 with roux (I'm pretty close)
And make a start on being colour neutral


----------



## Carrot (May 20, 2011)

Megaminx: sub 51.34 avg12
Pyraminx: just to practise, because right now I'm averaging like 3.8-4.1 :S ohh yeah, and get rid of all those plus 2's so my comp results doesn't look as ****ed up as they do now =D


----------



## slocuber (May 20, 2011)

5x5 sub 1:40
megaminx around 1:15
3x3 sub 12


----------



## Chrisalead (May 20, 2011)

sub-18 on 3x3x3 and sub 40 OH. If I have time : sub 1'30 on 4x4x4 and sub 3 on 5x5x5.


----------



## NSKuber (May 20, 2011)

Sub-3 2x2.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Sub-15 with L2Lk.


hope you can do this, might get another few people to attempt it

Full intuitive L2Lk (L2LG as ive nicknamed it) and 1/4 Pure L2Lk
sub 30 Ao12 on film using it

sub 7, 7x7 Mo3, will be tough

and my first competition ... if i can beg my parents to let me go


----------



## RubikZz (May 20, 2011)

Full OLL, but it takes a long time, someone tips?
(If I may ask here.)


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Full OLL, but it takes a long time, someone tips?
> (If I may ask here.)


 
most of them are intuitive but the ones that aren't you can just learn 1 a day
you will find most of them are just the first half or last half of a pll


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 20, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> (L2LG as ive nicknamed it)


 Lolwat.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Lolwat.



the lazy way of doing the last 2 edges, before i learn fr fl, more intuitive and a lot less algs, and could probably be the same speed with a lot of practice


----------



## oranjules (May 20, 2011)

sub 15 rubik's cube, but at home  (i made a sub-13 official average...)
sub 5 pyraminx (3 weeks with an avg 100 every day may help )


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

My goals for this WINTER are probably something like:
-sub-2.7 2x2 avg100
-sub-2.3 2x2 avg12
-all CLLs and EG1s sub-1
-get slightly faster at other puzzles too


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 20, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Full intuitive L2Lk (L2LG as ive nicknamed it)





Georgeanderre said:


> the lazy way of doing the last 2 edges, before i learn fr fl, more intuitive and a lot less algs, and could probably be the same speed with a lot of practice


 I have nothing wrong with you learning intuitive stuff.
I just find it really silly that you feel the need to re-name it. It's the same method. You wouldn't name CFOP with intuitive F2L anything else, would you?


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2011)

Pretty single minded currently and concentrating on 3x3.

Goal? Sub 20 for Guildford Summer Open end of July.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2011)

Full OLL


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Full OLL + F2L algs at 50 seconds average? You should spend that time just straight up practicing.


 
Summer is around 1/4 of a year. I think thats enough time to practice and learn OLL and some useful F2L algs (although primarily I want to be mostly intuitive) alongside the basic practice to improve my time. No?

EDIT: Thought I would add that I would like to possibly document my improvement, maybe with a video every few days, just to have for review and also maybe as a reference to others how well my methods have been working. Also you get to hear my beautiful Irish accent


----------



## stoic (May 20, 2011)

Dot and Cross OLLs, make a start on full PLL too (don't get a lot of free time...)


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Dot and Cross OLLs, make a start on full PLL too (don't get a lot of free time...)


 
Not only a fellow Irish man, but a fellow Tyrone man! This is unbelievable haha!


----------



## stoic (May 20, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Not only a fellow Irish man, but a fellow Tyrone man! This is unbelievable haha!


 
Actually I'm an Englishman but don't hold it against me...I was dragged here by the wife lol. Up Tyrone!


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Actually I'm an Englishman but don't hold it against me...I was dragged here by the wife lol. Up Tyrone!


 
Haha wont hold it against you at all, don't worry. So long as you can have the craic, your as Irish as you need to be! Up Tyrone indeed!


----------



## Zyrb (May 20, 2011)

2x2: learn Ortega
3x3:sub-20, full PLL opposite colour neutral
4x4:sub-2
OH:sub-40

I also hope my youtube channel grows and my videos become better.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2011)

3x3: Full OLL, sub 13
4x4: SUB MIN!1
5x5: Sub 2.. gonna have to work on this
Megaminx: Sub 1:40


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Looking forward to winter and skiing. Would love to get a video of Faz solving a cube whilst skiing just for something different.


 You blew my mind.
Thought it was summer not winter. Summer Skiing


----------



## y235 (May 20, 2011)

3X3: Full OLL, sub 18, Be CN
2X2: EG1, sub4.5
4x4: sub2
3x3 OH: sub40


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> You blew my mind.
> Thought it was summer not winter. Summer Skiing


its there winter... southern hemisphere


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> its there winter... southern hemisphere


 
I know. But I thought it was still called summer?


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I know. But I thought it was still called summer?


 
No, it is winter there. It would be silly of them to call their winter summer and summer winter lol


----------



## David1994 (May 20, 2011)

My goals are:
2x2 -Sub 5
3x3-Around 15 second mark( Currently at 25 second mark though time to practise is hard to come by.)
4x4-1.20
Pyraminx-Dunno just learn to solve it.
5x5-Same just solve it

Also learn full pll since I will have time
Maybe a chance of taking part in a comp would be nice


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

Mini goals to accomplish:
consistent averages of low 20s 
then consistent sub 20 averages
consistent sub 18 averages 
and so forth.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> No, it is winter there. It would be silly of them to call their winter summer and summer winter lol


 
Then i guess he didn't really answer the question (On summer)
Do they switch fall and Spring around... be a bit weird if it was Summer,Spring, Winter, Fall.
Does school get out in the winter?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 20, 2011)

cutting my bld times in halve (I'm around 6 minutes now, so there's lots of room for improvement) and learning speed or multibld
and finally getting sub-20, I'm way to slow (in both cubing, as in improving)


----------



## cubeflip (May 21, 2011)

Finish learning Full OLL (I'm pretty fast for not knowing it: 14ish on average)
Finish making my Half Truncated Cube. I started this over a year ago and still haven't finished.
Learn 3x3 BLD. (Old Pochmann?, M2?, 3oP?)
Re-learn square-1 algs. I memorized all last summer, then forgot 'em 'cause I never practiced.


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

Learn M2 method for BLD and get a successful solve.
Anyone know ways to improve memory without doing BLD?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 21, 2011)

general stuff to get down past sub 40 avg of 12 (consistently) and mebe a 30s nl pb!!

improve f2l + cross time to consistent 15-18s 

PLS Comment on if this is possible and how


----------



## CubeLTD (May 21, 2011)

Learn all PLL, even though I printed them out like 2 months ago..


----------



## spdcbr (May 21, 2011)

Get sub 15 average on 3x3 with roux (I'm 23-25 right now)


----------



## nerd (May 21, 2011)

sub 20's and better f2l and more olls


----------



## RTh (May 21, 2011)

Sub-11 3x3
Sub-2,5 5x5
Sub-1:10 3x3 BLD
Sub-1 4x4

2 months and a half of summer vacations =D


----------



## adfoote (May 23, 2011)

I am trying to finish an average of 10000 by nationals. Ten thousand solves, the math says I have to do about 128 solves a day.


----------



## MostEd (May 23, 2011)

I want to start speedcubing, I've ordered my cubes, and I'm practicing on a borrowed on.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 23, 2011)

Let's see:
2x2x2: Relearn a few CLLs that I forgot or are bad algs
3x3x3: relearn a few OLLs that I forgot or are bad algs and be sub-11 again
4x4x4: maintain sub-1 and better edge pairing
5x5x5: sub-2
6x6x6 and 7x7x7: mod maybe and get rid of thinking pauses

BLD: Be successfull in all events once
OH: sub-20 consistanly
WF: learn to like it
MTS: don't let molestrom(I think I'm too lazy to look it up) be better than me at the end of the summer
FMC: Learn new tactics

Magic and mastermagic: faster by .1 secs
pyraminx: get a new one
*Megaminx: learn the rest of those algs and be sub-1*
Sq-1: be sub-30 with a new method
Clock: dont slow down


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Let's see:
> 2x2x2: Relearn a few CLLs that I forgot or are bad algs
> 3x3x3: relearn a few OLLs that I forgot or are bad algs and be sub-11 again
> 4x4x4: maintain sub-1 and better edge pairing
> ...


 
You're going to be really busy...


----------



## vinylen (May 23, 2011)

3x3: sub-10
4x4: sub 1min


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 23, 2011)

Times:
2x2x2: Sub-5 Avg
3x3x3: Sub-15 Avg (Almost sub-20, so is possible) 
4x4x4: Sub-1 Avg 
5x5x5: Get a V-Cube
Megaminx: Sub-1:30 Avg (This is my main goal, will try and get this first.) 
3x3x3OH: Sub-40 Avg 
3x3x3BLD: A Success would be nice 
Square-1: Sub 1:10 Avg 
Clock: Sub-15 Avg
FMC: Sub-35 Solution
MTS: Be Better than Jaysammey777  (Lol, just because you want to better than me)

Algs:
3x3x3: Learn OLL
Big Cubes: Learn some other last-2 edges algs
Megaminx: Finish Learning E/CPLL (13 left to go)


----------



## BC1997 (May 23, 2011)

2x2= sub-7, buy a v-cube 2a, start learning CLL
3x3= sub-20, learn full OLL to get sub-15
4x4= sub-2:00, but a maru
5x5= sub-5/4, buy v-cube
megaminx= sub-3, buy a white mefferts, learn a few algorithms
pyraminx= sub-9
square-1= learn vanderbergh/sub-40
2x2 BLD= sub-2:30/2:00
3x3 BLD= solve it BLD
3x3 OH= sub-50
3x3 FMC= learn a bit of roux and get 40 move solution or so


----------



## Vinny (May 23, 2011)

Sub 15 3x3
Get decent at new 4x4 edge pairing
At least sub 1:55 5x5, maybe sub 1:35 single
Sub 6 mo3 or ao5 7x7
Get a core for my 6x6
sub 10 pyraminx

Oh and sub 20 Roux


----------



## Godmil (May 23, 2011)

Sub--20,
Oh and finish learning SOAP.


----------



## MalusDB (May 23, 2011)

Nice to see the thread thriving! Sounds like its going to be a busy few months for alot of people! Best of luck to everyone


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 23, 2011)

Full pll and sub 20.


----------



## uberCuber (May 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> At least sub 2:55 5x5, maybe sub 1:35 single


 
wut


----------



## Vinny (May 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wut


 
Heehee, my bad. Sub 1:55 5x5.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2011)

1. Don't quit.
2. Go to a competition this year.
3. Achieve this goal.


----------



## Specs112 (May 23, 2011)

1. Sub-20 3x3
2. Learn how to BLD


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 24, 2011)

Sub 25 3x3
Full PLL
Try Roux


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 24, 2011)

learn Roux.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> learn Roux.


 
You cannot learn a person silly.


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> You cannot learn a person silly.


 
I learn'd em good


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2011)

Learn a secret method.


----------



## Tommy34 (May 24, 2011)

1. Learn 2LOLL ( i know most of these )
2. Learn FULL PLL ( mehh not so good here atm )
3. Sub 30 average ( gotta drop like 25 sec average )

Wish me luck!! =D


----------



## Rpotts (May 26, 2011)

sub30 FMC
sub2 NL BLD
Mebe sub13 avg12
Learn/use M slice algs for M2 (lol)
I guess I really should finish CLL, I've been like 5-10 short of finishing for months, but stopped practicing after i realized CLL was gay and not fun.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 26, 2011)

Sub 15 3x3
Full OLL
Sub-1 4x4 single
Sub-6 average of 12 on Pyraminx
Sub 2:30 5x5 Single
Sub-1 Magic average of 5
Sub-15 3x3 Average of 12
Sub-5 2x2 average of 12

Hopefully I get the last six on video if I get them


----------



## xabu1 (May 29, 2011)

I want to make 2nd round at the summer competition in Toronto, that's pretty much it

I am hopeful to get sub 20 average for 3x3 but I don't see it happening

2x2 I don't practice very much... not too hopeful for anything there


----------



## d521yts (May 29, 2011)

Full OLL and Sub-20


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

Sub 20
A lot of videos
New camera+iPod Touch


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 26, 2011)

By the end of summer i want :

Sub 20 avg 12 -3x3
Sub 6 avg 12 -2x2
Sub 1:30 avg 12 -4x4
Sub 1.60 avg 50 -magic
Sub 50 avg 12 -One handed
Finishing off PLL's
Starting OLL's 
Learn Oka method for pyraminx
Buy a Mefferts 4x4


----------



## cubernya (Jun 26, 2011)

2x2 - Sub 10 consistently
3x3 - Sub 30 consistently
4x4 - Sub 1:20 consistently
5x5 - Not sure yet
Square-1 - Sub 40 consistently
Magic - Sub 2 consistently

Finish learning PLLs


----------



## cityzach (Jun 26, 2011)

2x2- Sub 6 consistently
3x3- Sub 17 consistantly
4x4- Sub 1:30 concistantly
5x5- Sub 2:30 consistantly
6x6- sub 4:30 consistantly
pyraminx- Sub 9 consistantly
Magic- Sub 1.10 consistantly
Master Magic- Sub 2 seconds consistantly
Square-1: Sub 50 consistantly

yep i think thats it.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 26, 2011)

Learning PLL, maybe a few OLL's too
Learning blindfolded
Buying new puzzles (I only have 2x2-5x5 atm)


----------



## yomaster (Jun 26, 2011)

1x1 - Finish making the stupid thing
2x2 - Consistently get sub-7 averages
3x3 - Finishing learning PLL, more sub-20 averages
3x3 OH - Sub-1 average, sub-50 single
3x3 BLD - Begin blindfold solving, learn the 3OP method
4x4 - Sub-2 average, learn build ring
5x5 - Get a V-Cube 5, learn how to solve quicker


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2011)

3x3 sub 13 consistent µßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 27, 2011)

- learn full OLL (started yesterday)
- improve my F2L look ahead (started yesterday as well )
- After this I would like to use the d-move in FL, something which I don't do at the moment
- Get my average at least sub 20 by the end of the summer (it's around 26 atm after 2,5 months of cubing so that should be possible)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

3x3: Learn full cp and most of l2e + sub 25 Ao12 with L2LK

4x4: get a new one


----------



## cs071020 (Jun 27, 2011)

learn all oll and sub 15 of 3x3.if I have time,I hope I can learn BLD


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 27, 2011)

2x2 sub 6 and maybe learn another method other than ortega, i hate it

3x3 sub 20 will probably be done in the next few weeks. i already know full oll so i dont have any more goals.

4x4 get a new one as ive had 4 and they've all broke 

5x5 sub 3 i seriously suck at the 5x5


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just thought that since the summer is almost completely over it would be an idea to bump this thread and hear back from you guys about how you all performed. Personally I havent managed to learn all the PLLs, but I have had a fair few sub 30 solves, and an average in and around 32 yesterday, so I'm happy I'm near that goal, despite an fairly unproductive summer in terms of cubing.

So yeah, feel free to tell us how you got on 
Cheers, 
Malus


----------



## Goosly (Aug 29, 2011)

I planned to learn full PLL, but didn't. I know like 11 now. (still G/R/V/E/F to go)
I did learn BLD, but didn't practice much after a few succesfull attempts.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 29, 2011)

sub10 7x7 i suck....
and i'm soo way better on 6x6


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 2x2 sub 6 and maybe learn another method other than ortega, i hate it
> 
> 3x3 sub 20 will probably be done in the next few weeks. i already know full oll so i dont have any more goals.
> 
> ...



2x2 just under sub 6 with ortega but only just

3x3 im averaging low 17s constantly so i've achieved that goal 

4x4 got a new 4x4 and i average 1:30 which is about 15 seconds faster than the last time i had a 4x4 a year ago

5x5 not sure on this one i probably could get a sub 3 average if i focus on it but I don't do alot of timed 5x5 solves 

also i go camping every summer for a week and i always seem to come back faster. So top tip, if you want to improve, go camping.


----------



## stoic (Aug 29, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Dot and Cross OLLs, make a start on full PLL too (don't get a lot of free time...)


 
OLLs no problem, and I am currently hovering at 18/21 PLL.
Even seem to have managed to make a bit more time for cubing so all good


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 29, 2011)

i epic failed.... stuck at sub 25 when i wanted to be sub 15.... learned all PLL except G perms, 1/2 the R perms, and N perms.


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 31, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> - learn full OLL (started yesterday)
> - improve my F2L look ahead (started yesterday as well )
> - After this I would like to use the d-move in FL, something which I don't do at the moment
> - Get my average at least sub 20 by the end of the summer (it's around 26 atm after 2,5 months of cubing so that should be possible)



Completed everything except sub 20 average: 22-23 atm


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't post in this before, but my goals were basically: 

Get sub-40 (lolzers) Roux, or switch back to CFOP or ZZ and sub-30

I'm now sub-15 Roux and know full CMLL. :3 (and if I do CFOP or ZZ, I average just sub-25 - most PLLs, 2LOLL for CFOP)

To think, at the time just before Summer break/right as it started, I thought times of sub-30 were pretty much impossible for me. I average sub-30 with one hand now. 
So, in terms of cubing, I think Summer was a success, minus my epic fail at comp.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 31, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Sub 20 avg 12 -3x3
> Sub 6 avg 12 -2x2
> Sub 1:30 avg 12 -4x4
> Sub 1.60 avg 50 -magic
> ...




Red = incomplete
Green = complete. 

Oh dear.


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 31, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I didn't post in this before, but my goals were basically:
> 
> Get sub-40 (lolzers) Roux, or switch back to CFOP or ZZ and sub-30
> 
> ...


 
wtf, if that is true it's impressive


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> wtf, if that is true it's impressive


 
150% true! 
I improved rapidly over the Summer, especially right as I learned Roux. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> 150% true!
> I improved rapidly over the Summer, especially right as I learned Roux.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I really need to practice Roux...

I admit, CFOP is kinda stupid. Still, I am so much faster with CFOP than I am with Roux.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 31, 2011)

I completed a few mini goals. I know full OLL and PLL, I avg low 20s ( 18s and 19s usually in every batch) quite easily now. The only goal I didn't accomplish was to consistently get 15s, though I did manage to get a PB of 13s. 

Overall, a success for summer goals.


----------

